# Metal stud costs



## grahambuilder

Does any have an idea what it costs to install a 9' high interior metal stud wall in an office building? I know how to build them, but I am new at bidding them. I have heard $40 linear foot which sounds decent. Also I have to install the new wall under a drop ceiling.


----------



## Mud Master

FIRST. You need to check with your local commercial supplier and see what they will charge you for the amount your getting. The price flucuates consistently depending on how much you are buying, if they are overstocked for one reason or another or UNDERSTOCKED due to manufacturer problem.

SECOND you need to factor everything else..fasteners,shots,pins,scaffolding, benches, lifts, chalk, battery for your laser, blade for your chop saw to cut one foot off every stud, unless you wanna cut them all by hand(unless special ordered, many places don't carry 9' metal studs,at least not here) and so on..add that all up on top of the material & than your labor.

THIRD and more importantly, what I and others price will NOT be what your price comes to, because everyone is in different markets. What commercial framing is going for here in Baltimore, MD is not even the same as it is in Western, MD..far less Oklahoma or California, etc..

If you have any friends in the commercial business you could ask them, as long as they don't take offense or think you will use it to steal thier customers.

And a wall UNDER a drop ceiling? unless it's a knee wall that is not code compliant..you would need to disassemble the cross tees & at minimum pull up the hanger wire on all ur mains to give you room to work. I would even install temporary kickers to help secure it better. THAN you will need to go AT LEAST one foot above the ceiling & fire tape the joints. Finally, reassemble the ceiling. But please don't butt the framing up to the wall molding, please? 

If I am mis-understanding you I am sorry, but that is what you said

But all in all & IMHO..if you can't price it, don't do it.


----------



## erikb45

it depends on the purpose and abuse of the wall. . .you can zip the top track to the tees or main bar and frame like normal using a tear away bead at top. we do this alot in temporary uses and in areas that wont see high impacts. i hate to disagree wih others but i wouldnt fire tape it if its just a simple dividing wall i.e. cutting a larger office into 2 offices. also black iron in the stud cutouts from end to end will help stop wall flex. we have even used double sided tape or velcro tape for the bottom track if over marble and granite or
carpet.


----------



## kgphoto

Not allowed by code to attach to "t"s in Los Angeles. UBC


----------



## grahambuilder

*Thanks*

What a nightmare. I am staying away from metal studs all together. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## consolidatedbui

*metal*

$2sf framing or 
$3.5 sf one side drywall 
if it is a small job charge double


----------



## Big Shoe

Small jobs = Hours x labor + material.:notworthy


----------



## The Invetor

grahambuilder said:


> What a nightmare. I am staying away from metal studs all together. Thanks for the advice.


You should do the job for the experience. I looked at metal framing the same as you 17yrs ago. Now,if I can use metal,I do.
Easy to work with
lightweight
straight,etc...


----------



## AMEDDIO100

Is this labor only or materials included ?


----------



## Leo G

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

